# Three New Girls



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm finally going to get some new little girls. But I'm not sure what to name them. Their names for now are Bree, Mars, and Venus. I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! Were they 4 weeks when you got them? That's a little to young to be away from mom.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't gotten them yet. Those are just the four week old pictures from the breeder. I'm getting them this Saturday when they will be six weeks old.  That's why I'm brainstorming for names now so I can be ready when I bring them home. Any ideas?


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey! There's a limit on how much cuteness in one thread...  Just kidding -- although they are way too cute. 

I think Bree really suits her name at the moment, just from looking at her colors. I really have no idea on the others... I'll think about it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh alright! In that case, they are painfully adorable! haha


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

cloudysky4 said:


> Hey! There's a limit on how much cuteness in one thread...


There should be, they're adorable! <33 What about Dahlia for Bree?


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

How about Kiwi (as in the fruit) for Mars?


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are cute! You could name one of them Eloise.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha, they're so super tiny it's kind of funny.

The first one, Bree, immediatly struck me as a 'Madelief' which is actually the Dutch name for daisy, but I don't like the name Daisy while Madelief is usually a very playful and fun name. Mars feels like a 'Gris' (doesn't mean anything) and Venus like a Salt. 'Zout' doesn't sound as pretty as Salt.

But uh.. I have an odd taste in names  And since Flemish is my first language, these names might come just a little more natural to me than to you.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I am going to use Madelief. I like that and I can nickname her Maddie.  Mars will be named Holly. And for Venus...I have a list of names that have been suggested. The names are Elysia, Dorothy, Namine, Lorelai, Gypsy, and Luna. I kind of like Elysia and Lorelai myself.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Come on everyone~! I've had them for two days and I still haven't decided on a name.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, I like that you like Madelief


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Ya. I was asking my friends what I should call them and someone said "Daisy". So I told them that you had suggested Madelief and she got very excited about it.  Thank you for supplying the name to one of my babies.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Come on...Days go by. I was hoping maybe people could help my predicament but people view the thread and no one says anything. So sad.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I for one suck at naming rats. lol

Here's a good site for rat names separated by male and female names though:
http://www.ratsrule.com/names.html


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got it narrowed to Lorelai, Namine, and Elysia. I just want it to have a nickname in it. Rory, Nene, and Elly are the nicknames for those names.


----------



## gypsyacorn (May 3, 2011)

They are adorable! Thank goodness, I don't see babies on a daily basis. I would have a million of them! I like the names too


----------

